# Cannot get http sites; only https sites



## Quigster (Oct 25, 2008)

I do not know if this is cause and effect, but......



Yesterday I had an automated download from Windows...now I can only access websites with "https"--and not ANY "http". This is true for both IE and Firefox. 



I have turned firewall in Windows off, didn't help. 



I have tried to restore the systems, trying at least 10 different dates, the computer will not restore back to any of them. 



I have removed the update. Didn't work. I reinstalled the update. Still doesn't work.



What can I do? 

I have Dell Latitude, XP Pro with SP3


----------



## first (Nov 13, 2007)

Is the setting Tools>Internet options>Privacy set to high?
Try with other internet browsers like firefox,mozilla..


----------



## Quigster (Oct 25, 2008)

first said:


> Is the setting Tools>Internet options>Privacy set to high?
> Try with other internet browsers like firefox,mozilla..


The problem exists for both Firefox and IE. My privacy setting on IE is only at Medium right now.


----------



## ellinghamso (Oct 26, 2008)

I have had exactly the same problem for past couple of days, read somewhere that something must be blocking port 80, not that it means much to me. Also to disable any vpn and check proxy, I have done everything, nothing helps....


----------



## Quigster (Oct 25, 2008)

I went into cmd mode and tried to telnet a website....it won't let me. So definitely, something is not allowing my computer to get http sites through port 80. It isn't the firewall--I totally turned it off, still nothing.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

> I have tried to restore the systems, trying at least 10 different dates, the computer will not restore back to any of them.


Hi Quigster,

This part makes me think of spyware/malware. Have you tried running spyware protections software? Normally running more than one is a good idea, as one will find spyware that the others might not. 

I use Spybot-Search&Destroy and SuperAntiSpyware. 

Also, try running Restore from Safe Mode or SafeMode with Command prompt. Type in C:\Windows\system32\restore\rstrui.exe then enter.

Hope this might help,
Mack1


----------



## Quigster (Oct 25, 2008)

mack1 said:


> Hi Quigster,
> 
> This part makes me think of spyware/malware. Have you tried running spyware protections software? Normally running more than one is a good idea, as one will find spyware that the others might not.
> 
> ...


Can you help me to remember how to enter into Safe Mode? I did that command (but not in safe mode) and it didn't work....

also, these spyware software--are they free on the internet, and if so, can I download onto a jump drive and bring over to my sick computer?

OK--I am already editing my post here--I downloaded SpyBot onto a jump drive and attempted to install on my sick computer. Apparently during the install it must make a connection to the internet--which is my problem--therefore, I cannot install SpyBot. Does this sound right???

Now, editing again....I went back and unchecked the Download updates immediately and I seem to be getting somewhere in the installation.


----------



## Quigster (Oct 25, 2008)

Well....I was able to install the software, but it won't allow me to check for problems until I have downloaded the updates. Now I will check to see if I can download updates to a jump drive and carry over to the sick computer.


----------



## Quigster (Oct 25, 2008)

Quigster said:


> Well....I was able to install the software, but it won't allow me to check for problems until I have downloaded the updates. Now I will check to see if I can download updates to a jump drive and carry over to the sick computer.


I downloaded the file called spybotsd_includes, which I think are the updates. When I tried to execute it on my bad computer I got the following error message: NSIS Error The installer you are trying to use is corrupted or incomplete. This could be the result of a damaged disk, a failed download or a virus. You may want to contact the author of this installer to obtain a new copy. It may be possible to skip this check using the /NCRC command line switch (NOT RECOMMENDED)

Now what?


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Quigster,

To get into the Safe Mode, tap on the F8 key starting when you push the start button on the computer. That should get the Windows Advanced Controls menu with the boot options. You could try booting safe mode with commant prompt. This is the lightest way to load windows (less features loaded into memory). At that command prompt, type in "C:\Windows\system32\restore\rstrui.exe" without the quotes and hit enter. This should get up the system restore screen. See if it can find the restore points when started this way. 

Here is a good site to find freeware/shareware/trial software.
http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/tc/security/security.html

Some spyware/malware softwares will run without the updates, but will complain. I have used AdAware and it does that. It might be possible install the software on another computer and let it update, then copy the results and paste them into the installed copy on your computer. Might work, might not. 

You might also see if you can find a https site that offers malware scanning. At this point, you can't be sure that the problem really is malware. 

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## Cleffer (Dec 7, 2004)

For the record, some programs (such as Cisco Client VPN) come with a secondary firewall which when turned on can emulate the same exact issues that you are experiencing. 

I doubt you have Cisco, I'm just saying.


----------



## Quigster (Oct 25, 2008)

mack1 said:


> Hi Quigster,
> 
> To get into the Safe Mode, tap on the F8 key starting when you push the start button on the computer. That should get the Windows Advanced Controls menu with the boot options. You could try booting safe mode with commant prompt. This is the lightest way to load windows (less features loaded into memory). At that command prompt, type in "C:\Windows\system32\restore\rstrui.exe" without the quotes and hit enter. This should get up the system restore screen. See if it can find the restore points when started this way.
> 
> ...


Partial success--I was able to get a system restore for the first time--but it did not solve the problem. I tried again, going earlier, but it would not allow additional restores. 

I did a google search for "https malware" and inevitably every site was only an http site. Can you give me ideas of how to search within JUST the https world of websites?


----------



## Quigster (Oct 25, 2008)

I broke down and took my computer to a technician today. After checking for malware, viruses, etc., he discovered that in my AVG software there was a little box that was checked in the Web security menu of the program (this was NOT the free AVG, but the premo version we paid money for). Once he unchecked the box, I was able to go to all websites. I have NO IDEA how this box got checked, or WHEN it got checked. But after at least a year of having no problems, it suddenly became a BIG problem. I have since uninstalled AVG and purchased a different antivirus package. I tried for almost a month--working with geek friends, technical forums, and nearly went crazy trying everything under the sun to cure the problem. 

However, one of the things I did was call Dell, and they told me to absolutely uninstall SP3. I am wondering if others have had problems with SP3 and if there is some general consensus out there to avoid it.

I will go search SP3 and see what others are saying.


----------



## Arcturus301 (Aug 4, 2009)

To anyone with this problem (after sitting idle for a while, computer can access https but not http sites and a system restart is required to resolve):

I encountered this problem a while back and only now seem to have solved it: My machine was infected with a variant of the Vundo trojan (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vundo). SuperAntiSpyware (http://www.superantispyware.com/) was able to remove it, whereas Spybot S&D, AVG, and even Atribune VundoFix did not detect this particular variant.

Good luck...


----------

